# My Jupiter 2 WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the first look of my fnished interior of the Moebius J2. The decals are from Henry at TSDS. In the one pic you will see that he supplied a space pod decal to look like 3d behind the hatch when adding a piece of styrene behind it. I am waiting on the Fusion core from Henry as well. I will post more when I am finished. I have been building for a long time, but I dont have quite the skill of some of the modelers here. With the addition of the decals and fusion core from TSDS , this model really has a museum quality without having to do too much added work. Please let me know what you think, or any suggestions as to what I could have done differently, or added to my build.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me  you did a good job. :thumbsup: 

Are you going to use some reflective tape on the edge of the bulk heads to simulate the lightis or maybe some really thin evergreen strips painted up?? Either or would help hide the seams that can be seen on em.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*looking Good!*


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks good from here. Is the 3D space pod decal in the middle shot on the right side of the picture. Like the window from the pod showing through? Keep up the good work and keep giving us pics so we can get hints and ideas for ours.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

yes the decal is on a piece of plastic , mounted right behind the door to the right of the elevator


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post this - Its looking great so far!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Great job Jaws.:thumbsup: I will probably do mine without cutting into the kit as well, but maybe making add ons as you did with the space pod.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice showing off your Jupiter 2.Fantastic little job you did on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Here is the first look of my fnished interior of the Moebius J2. The decals are from Henry at TSDS. In the one pic you will see that he supplied a space pod decal to look like 3d behind the hatch when adding a piece of styrene behind it. I am waiting on the Fusion core from Henry as well. I will post more when I am finished. I have been building for a long time, but I dont have quite the skill of some of the modelers here. With the addition of the decals and fusion core from TSDS , this model really has a museum quality without having to do too much added work. Please let me know what you think, or any suggestions as to what I could have done differently, or added to my build.


Looks beautiful! Stick a piece of sheet styrene behind that navigation computer and it will make the decals show up better. Also, if you can manage a LED between the space pod hatch and the fake space pod decal, it will look even more "3-D" than it does now! 

Outstanding work, though!

--Henry


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Interior lighting*

My interior is complete, and I added some basic lighting. Just have to finish it off with the fusion core and close this baby up. Maybe I will add lights to the landing gear. I am not sure yet.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

jaws62666 said:


> My interior is complete, and I added some basic lighting. Just have to finish it off with the fusion core and close this baby up. Maybe I will add lights to the landing gear. I am not sure yet.


Love the photos, very nice job.......:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*More WIP pics*

Everything is painted and finished. Just waiting on the final step to finish up. The Fusion Core, Henry still no word on when the cores will ship out to us? I painted the exterior Krylon grey primer , and top coated with Krylon Brushed Nickle Metallic. I think the color came out really well . I added some blinking yellow lights under each of the landing gear bays. I will send a youtube video once all the lighting is done. If anyone knows how to put a youtube video on here please let me know. This was an awesome build to do. Thanks to all at Moebius for creating a museum quality kit.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Everything is painted and finished. Just waiting on the final step to finish up. The Fusion Core, Henry still no word on when the cores will ship out to us? I painted the exterior Krylon grey primer , and top coated with Krylon Brushed Nickle Metallic. I think the color came out really well . I added some blinking yellow lights under each of the landing gear bays. I will send a youtube video once all the lighting is done. If anyone knows how to put a youtube video on here please let me know. This was an awesome build to do. Thanks to all at Moebius for creating a museum quality kit.



Really nice job! I can't wait to see the video!
Mike


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Everything is painted and finished. Just waiting on the final step to finish up. The Fusion Core, Henry still no word on when the cores will ship out to us? I painted the exterior Krylon grey primer , and top coated with Krylon Brushed Nickle Metallic. I think the color came out really well . I added some blinking yellow lights under each of the landing gear bays. I will send a youtube video once all the lighting is done. If anyone knows how to put a youtube video on here please let me know. This was an awesome build to do. Thanks to all at Moebius for creating a museum quality kit.


Are you stopping at just the one kit?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

liskorea317 said:


> Are you stopping at just the one kit?


ya for now at least. There's more kits left to build and more in the pipeline.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very NICE work, Jaws!!! Your J2 looks really cool! - Denis


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

the hatch in the stair way gets my vote for best idea, cool idea


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> My interior is complete, and I added some basic lighting. Just have to finish it off with the fusion core and close this baby up. Maybe I will add lights to the landing gear. I am not sure yet.


holy cow!!!
nice!!
can you give me an idea how long you spend a day working on your J2??

my J2 progress is going well..............i just opened the box...........


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

JohnGuard said:


> my J2 progress is going well..............i just opened the box...........



:lol::lol: Its not easy to cut that cellophane. You must do it in a way as not to damage the box. You must post some pictures soon.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ow!! ow!! ow!! J2 instruction paper cut!! OOOOWWWWWWW!!!

.......i'm never gonna get this model done..........


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Everything is painted and finished. Just waiting on the final step to finish up. The Fusion Core, Henry still no word on when the cores will ship out to us? I painted the exterior Krylon grey primer , and top coated with Krylon Brushed Nickle Metallic. I think the color came out really well . I added some blinking yellow lights under each of the landing gear bays. I will send a youtube video once all the lighting is done. If anyone knows how to put a youtube video on here please let me know. This was an awesome build to do. Thanks to all at Moebius for creating a museum quality kit.


I asked the manufacturer to ship what they had ready so far, and hopefully I'll get them late this week -- I'll ship in the order they were paid for. The rest of the order should not be too far behind.

Your build looks outstanding, btw!

--Henry


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> holy cow!!!
> nice!!
> can you give me an idea how long you spend a day working on your J2??
> 
> my J2 progress is going well..............i just opened the box...........


I can only work on it on the weekends. I have spent the last 3 weekends working on it on and off.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*My J2 completed*

I finally received my fusion core from Henry at TSDS. It is great. Here are some videos of the finished kit. It is using my camera , so the vids are a bit fuzzy. Look earlier in the thread and you will see my stills of the ship. Thanks again to Henry for supplying me with the decals and core

part 1

[




part 2


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great video Jaws......That dome does look like it rotating......congratulations.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> I finally received my fusion core from Henry at TSDS. It is great. Here are some videos of the finished kit. It is using my camera , so the vids are a bit fuzzy. Look earlier in the thread and you will see my stills of the ship. Thanks again to Henry for supplying me with the decals and core
> 
> part 1
> 
> ...


Great job! The hull looks awesome!


----------

